# Datum ändern?



## Neyman (4. November 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier ist mein kleines Problem:
Ich suche ein Tool, mit dem ich das Datum einer Datei/eines Ordners umändern kann. Also wenn man mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine Datei klickt und dann 'Eigenschaften' wählt. Das dürfte soweit allen bekannt sein. Mit dem Ändern des Datums bei einer Datei ist das soweit kein Problem. Hierfür nehme ich 'HM Find+Rename'.
Allerdings kann ich mit diesem Tool keine Ordner umbenennen... 

Ich weiß noch ganz genau, dass es auf der Microsoft Seite ein Tool für Win98 gab, mit dem man anschließend unter 'Eigenschaften' das Datum ganz komfortabel eingeben konnte.

Gibt es so etwas auch für WinXP oder zumindest ein Programm, mit dem man Ordner umbenennen kann.
Auf das Umstellen der Zeit und das anschließende Erstellen des Ordners bin ich übrigens auch schon gekommen.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Neyman (4. November 2002)

ich habe mittlerweile etwas von gewissen 'touch-tools' gehört. kann mir dazu bitte jemand etwas sagen...? Properties Plus habe ich mir auch schon heruntergeladen - und es ist auch wirklich gut - aber ich kann wieder nur dateien umbenennen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. November 2002)

Setz doch einfach das Systemdatum zurück, kopier den Ordner und stell das Datum wieder auf aktuelle Datum zurück !


----------



## Neyman (4. November 2002)

Das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht - trotzdem: Danke.
Hättet ihr eigentlich gedacht, dass Windows die Ordner nur zu 
'geraden Sekunden' erstellt? Also das Datum kann zum Beispiel 04.11.2002 20h 22m 50s sein, nicht aber 04.11.2002 20h 22m *51s* . Das jetzt nur mal am Rande.


----------

